# King james bible with geneva notes



## VilnaGaon (Mar 1, 2009)

Authorised Version - 1672 - w/Geneva notes - OT by Bradford Taliaferro (Book) in Christianityhttp://http://www.lulu.com/content/333346
I just received my copy of the KJB with the Geneva notes published by lulu.com. It is a 2 volume set(OT+NT),large in size. Price is a bit steep. The bible text is large and very readable BUT the notes are rather small, although very sharp.
I would recommend a magnifier for the notes. Overall the volumes are quite attractive but it has a "photo-copied" look about it. I don't mind that but others might.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 1, 2009)

Is it anything like the one Still Waters promotes? I think that one has a photocopy quality. 'Course I'd be all for the old Geneva notes being published w/ the KJV, NKJV, or other modern translations.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 1, 2009)

*From lulu.com*



PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> Is it anything like the one Still Waters promotes? I think that one has a photocopy quality. 'Course I'd be all for the old Geneva notes being published w/ the KJV, NKJV, or other modern translations.









Hardcover book $46.00 Add to Cart
Printed: 740 pages, 8.25" x 10.75", casewrap-hardcover binding, black and white interior ink
Description:
This is a hardback facsimile copy of the Authorised Bible, 1672 edition, with Genevan notes. This is part 1 - the Old Testament.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a bona-fide Hardcover volume and is formatted like any other book, whereas the Still Waters Revival photocopy has 2 pages of text per face of the photocopy. 
However the edges of the lulu.com reprint has those distinctive markings one sees in photocopied stacks.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 1, 2009)

Sharp. Lulu has some neat facsimilies that are unavailable elsewhere (this and the 1885 ERV, for example).


----------

